# New iPhone 5S



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

I hear Apple have announced acouple of new phones?


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Yes 5s and 5c


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

They are on Apple now http://www.apple.com/uk/iphone-5s/ (to view)


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

More here too

http://www.gizmodo.co.uk/2013/09/ev...-iphone-5s-and-5c-launch-plus-your-reactions/


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

The specs do not look very appealing compared to the top droids 5s vs z1


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

Wow how unexciting. The iPhone is Porsche 911 of the mobile phone world


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Avanti said:


> The specs do not look very appealing compared to the top droids 5c vs z1


Surely the comparison should be 5s v z1


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Squadrone Rosso said:


> Surely the comparison should be 5s v z1


Yep typo but the margin is still far, I thought the 5C would have been cheaper, even the 5S vs xperia Sp and the SP is a mid range handset.


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

It's not just spec though mate, it's the intuitive HMI that makes apple. Your average user won't use all the functionality they just want something simple and effective.


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

Avanti said:


> Yep typo but the margin is still far, I thought the 5C would have been cheaper, even the 5S vs xperia Sp and the SP is a mid range handset.


I thought that too. Maybe the price is close enough to make people think that its worth spending the extra otherwise they may get ripped for getting the lower spec phone. Clever pricing....


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Geordieexile said:


> It's not just spec though mate, it's the intuitive HMI that makes apple. Your average user won't use all the functionality they just want something simple and effective.


I guess so, other than I don't find the Apple any easier to use than the droids, another fan at work is asking about the Z1 yesterday, although £599, you get that remote zoom lens too, I was looking at the Z1 in the O2 shop today, it's very nice, although won't sell in volumes like the S5 (yes S5) or 5S.


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm still keen on the UI of the iPhone. For me last years 5 was underwhelming and I did not upgrade. However this year I'm ready to change to the 5S - the camera features, fingerprint security, and some of the new IOS7 features are e ought to keep me an iPhone user. The fact it runs a fast 64bit processor with powerful graphics processing was less of a factor, I don't feel my current 5 is a slouch nor really expect to see the full graphics capability on the small screen - maybe the new IPad might make more of this when it gets its unveiling in a few weeks time.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

It will take more than the 5s to mover me from droid to iOS.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

My tie to Apple is all the apps (inc a £70 NAVIGON app) & music.

I also like the ease of use & the fact there isn't much to fiddle with.

I'm not a fanboy but I see the 5s as natural progression from my 4s.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

When they make the screen a bit bigger i might go back to Apple, i am liking the tech changes though, there's not a lot making me want to keep android other than a bigger screen.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Will all the apps from 32bit work on 64bit?


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

Kerr said:


> Will all the apps from 32bit work on 64bit?


Yes, it was stated in the presentation that all 32 bit apps will be compatible without any additional reworking.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm sold. I keep looking at upgrading early but had it in the back of my mind that I'd wait for the new one. I may just wait till my upgrade now though (december) and hopefully the tarrifs might have gone down a little more. I only pay 26 pounds a month now. I bought my 4 outright after moving from a 3GS to a Galaxy s2 and hating it. I want to stick with apple as I don't want the same horror to happen again. Without turning this in to a phone debate specs are nothing when they don't work seamlessly like apples do. 

One of the papers said the 5C was going to be between 1-200 pounds but apples website said much more. 

From looking at the website ( I haven't done a close comparison) it looks like the 5C is just a 5 with different colours (but same tech) but with iOS7 on which wouldn't make me upgrade to one of those. 

I'll take some of the finger print technology though. 

The only thing I don't like about my iphone 4 is the shoddy camera, one thing I did miss from the galaxy s2.


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Personally I'm happy with the 5 I've got don't see much gain in the 5S most likely wait for the 6


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Thought it would be a worthwhile upgrade from my 3GS, at £629, I'd prefer some coilovers really!


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

I have got bored with Apple, the only product I have is an iPad 3. I like the iPad but the next one has got be a big step up if I am to get another. Nearly got an iPhone but opted for a Samsung S3, really happy with it, and I prefer it to my friends iPhones.


----------



## alexharvey (May 16, 2013)

Just got a HTC one , very pleased with it very very fast 1.7ghz quad core! on vodafone 4g i get 50 meg dl, and a true hd screen 1920 x 1080 res and really high ppi highest of all phones i think!

so much better than my iphone and so glad i changed to driod now!


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

I have an iPhone 5 and had a 4 previous. I was quite disappointed with the upgrade as its really no different to the 4. I wish I just kept the 4 and saved myself £30 per month. Apple aren't ahead of other manufactures like they used to be. Others have caught up and I'm some parts exceeded. What I do like about the phone and my old 4 is that I've never had problems with it. It's always been reliable and well built. And it is very simple to use and it links up amazingly well with iPad. So I give Apple credit for that. I won't upgrade to the 5s as there is no need. I will just keep this phone at least until my renewal which is a while away yet.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Not had a iphone before, I have no doubt they are very good but I just feel they are far to expensive. £469 or something sim free for a 5c is not a "cheap" phone in my eyes.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Samsung s3 and s4 was over £500 when they 1st came out. So it's nothing new for a phone to cost that much. I was waiting to see what it was like before I bought a new phone. Although the 5s is an improvement I was hoping for a change in design etc. I doubt I'm going to get one now i have seen it.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Nothing ground breaking but is there ever with the S version? Im happy with my 5 i was happy with my 4 and 3.....

What i dont get is the pricing of the C only £100 cheaper than the S!!! Also why they arent selling the 5 at all now.. IMO helping the 5 hold its second hand price!! They are still selling the 4s though...

Very poor business strategy by Apple.....


----------



## StevieR32 (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm a 5 owner and I'm a sucker for a new apple device, however I think the pricing is too much I was wanting to upgrade to 32GB and the 5s is coming in at £629. Everyone also thinks that we're being ripped off as there advertising the prices in the states starting at $99 but over there pay as you go is not as popular as it is here so there advertising contract phones from $99 if you actually go into the apple US site you find that the same phone for $99 is now $549 for sim free. It's still a saving over UK prices but not sure if that would require further unlocking to work back in UK.

Like I said before I'm a sucker for a new apple device so will probably be in the que for one next week. I do also think with iOS 7 coming out that will turn the iPad mini into probably the best aground device available on the market. Suppose we will just have to wait till 18th September until the general public can download it.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

The prices of mobiles are just ridiculous. I mean, if a phone costs £500 is it better than one that cost £90? Or does the cheaper one not make calls or send texts? .
My £90 HTC Wildfire seems to...


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

PugIain said:


> The prices of mobiles are just ridiculous. I mean, if a phone costs £500 is it better than one that cost £90? Or does the cheaper one not make calls or send texts? .
> My £90 HTC Wildfire seems to...


£500 is to much for a phone but a new £90 mobile is going to struggle to compare against a top end phone, if as you say you want it to just text and ring then buy a £10 phone and it will be fine for your use.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

PugIain said:


> The prices of mobiles are just ridiculous. I mean, if a phone costs £500 is it better than one that cost £90? Or does the cheaper one not make calls or send texts? .
> My £90 HTC Wildfire seems to...


I agree that the prices are too high. Especially when you see what Google has done with the Nexus. It will be interesting to see how good and well priced the new one is.

The expensive phones are so much better than the cheap ones.

I had to send my S3LTC away for repair and bought a Huawei Asend Y300 to get me through.

It did most of what the S3LTC could do, but did struggle doing some things and nothing was to the quality of the Samsung.

The top phones are significantly better but the S3LTE cost 7x as much. It is a big mark up and hard to justify.

Even if you don't use the phone to its full potential, you'd instantly miss the big screen and definition just browsing the internet.


----------



## bmwman (Jun 11, 2008)

Wow Iphone 5c is retailing for a £469.... I'd buy one of these instead and use the change on some detailing goodies. https://play.google.com/store/devices/details?id=nexus_4_16gb&hl=en_GB


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

bmwman said:


> Wow Iphone 5c is retailing for a £469.... I'd buy one of these instead and use the change on some detailing goodies. https://play.google.com/store/devices/details?id=nexus_4_16gb&hl=en_GB


Me too and i did, cracking for the money :thumb:


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Anyone seen the proposed costs for a 5s on an O2 contract?


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Squadrone Rosso said:


> Anyone seen the proposed costs for a 5s on an O2 contract?


Not seen it but got an email from EE saying cheapest tarrif for 5c was £35 with a £29.99 charge for handset, seems very expensive.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

None of the contract prices in the UK have been announced yet on the 5S.

Its a decent enough upgrade for a S release. The TouchID I really like. This would make like SOOO much easier for me as I have an 8 char password with capitals and numbers on mine.

I doubt I will upgrade from the 5 but if Vodafone make the same offer as last time I will do.


----------



## Raga (Feb 14, 2012)

IPhone have dome a lot better with the 5s I used to love the iphone before but android is a lot more better due to being more open but the issue here is that its more easier to get threats from hackers and viruses unlike iOS which is a lot safer ...


----------



## silverblack (Jan 23, 2011)

Three prices are up for the 5C i dread to think what the 5S tarriffs will be :doublesho

http://www.three.co.uk/Discover/Devices/Apple/iPhone_5c?tab=Features.&memory=16&colour=Blue


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

bmwman said:


> Wow Iphone 5c is retailing for a £469.... I'd buy one of these instead and use the change on some detailing goodies. https://play.google.com/store/devices/details?id=nexus_4_16gb&hl=en_GB


Bargain that...

Although i'm Not sure if getting the Nexus 4 would be considered a downgrade or an upgrade from an iPhone 5 

Does the Nexus 4 have expandable memory ?

I'd need at least 32GB


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

No expandable storage on the Nexus 4 so like the iPhone in that what you buy is what you get.

The 5C looks to have been pitched below the 5 was at release but slightly more than expected. I expected it to be around £50 less than it is. The 5S looks to be around £50ish more than the 5 was.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Top deal on the iphone 5s is,,, EE 4G £46 a month unlimited calls and text,, 10gb of data and only £49.99 upfront for a 16gb iphone 5s in any colour ( black white/silver and gold )

I do also believe 4G wont work properly with O2 on launch.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Thought the 3 network was quoting £41 for the 5c , when I saw there iPhone 5 the weekend , that was £35. So £6 on top for the 5c. £44 / £45 for the 5s 

Thing that lets 02 is Internet allowance , even with bolt on. Hoping to upgrade to the. 5s on 3 and unlimited Internet and get rid of my monthly doogle £15 charge my doing a personal hotspot for my laptop


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Can't see on the EE web site what the duration of the contracts are - presuming they are 24m

Some strange pricing on the 5C on Vodaphone. It costs £1 more to get a 24m 500MB contract than it does a 12m contract! You may as well go 24m and then buy out the contract if you want to change early

Still don't think I would go for 4G - Dont think its going to be worth it as my town I doubt will be covered in the next 12months, my work won't, my parents town I doubt it so no real point in going for 4G


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Screen is far too small now, it may have better tech os etc. But the screen is just too small.


----------



## mercury (Mar 14, 2009)

I have a love/hate relationship with both Android and iOS.

Owned a 4s and now a 5. Lack of personalisation led me to buy a Nexus 4 8GB when the price dropped recently. Best quality android phone IMO,good screen,nice looking and of course as customisable as you like. Spent a couple of days playing with it,Nova launcher,widgets,etc,then came to use the (updated)Co-pilot sat nav app I bought a few years ago when on my Galaxy S1. Hmmm...won't launch from the home screen widget,into the app drawer to launch it from there. It's that kind of frustration you don't get from iOS...it really does just work!

BTW has apple ever said they were launching a budget phone? Can't remember seeing any ads. Press say 'Apple to launch 2 phones,1 will be budget,etc,etc' all based on leaks from workers,factory,whatever. All that was leaked pointed to 2 phones being released,everyone jumps on the bandwagon and says one MUST be a cheap model for apple to gain marketshare in developing countries,blah,blah...then when they don't release a cheap model,everyone's up in arms about it..lol.

Another one is the oft rumoured iwatch,been around for a while now...rumours said apple to launch iwatch soon....Samsung jump in,launch theirs (to be the first proper smart watch) reviews are mixed at best...apple must be laughing their arses off!


----------

